# MS2 COM1 communications failed. Tuner Studio test port failed.



## a1maker (Aug 2, 2003)

*MS2 COMM1 communications failed. Tuner Studio test port failed.*

I can't get my PC to communicate with my MS2 using the COMM1 port. All the drivers are installed. DB9 cable is straight-thru. I got some screenshots. While using the downloader I have my MS2 jumpered. 

On the downloader utility I get the following: 

Megasquirt Download 2.0
Reading C:// "_file location_"
Detected MS-II (HCS-12) Code
Entry Point: 0x0000
Code Range: 0x4000-0x3db3e0 
File read successfully. 

Open comm port 1 at 115200 
Error: Timed out reading response, 0xE0
Elapsed time 14.76 seconds. 


Any suggestions?

TunerStudio Comm test


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Switch to MS2/Extra code. Here is a link to download it: http://www.msextra.com/doc/auth.php?f=ms2extra/files/release/ms2extra_3.3.2_release.zip Use the loader that is included with it


----------



## a1maker (Aug 2, 2003)

I tried your suggestion. Results: Trying COM1...waiting....waiting....waiting. Trying COM256.. Warning! No valid ports or ECU found.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Have you tried the loopback test in the assembly instructions?


----------



## a1maker (Aug 2, 2003)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Have you tried the loopback test in the assembly instructions?


No I have not. I bought this MS2 off somebody from ebay. I guess I better do the loop back test.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Is your comm port setup correctly? like data, parity, stop bit and flow control... You might try lowering the baud rate to something slower.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Ms2/3 run 115200, but ai agree about checking the other settings.


----------

